# OK, what players from draft likely to go to NBDL?



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Just wondering...you can include players drafted and undrafted.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Give me a day or two to see who the undrafted FA's are and I'll come back to this.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Bracey Wright for sure. Chris Taft. Rickey Sanchez. Lets say a lot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Okay, here is who I expect to go to the NBDL of the drafted players. Still don't know who will be an undrafted rookie FA yet, but expect those guys too.

Detroit - Alex Acker, Amir Johnson
Philadelphia - Louis Williams
Utah - CJ Miles, Robert Whaley
Cleveland - Martynas Andriuskevicius
Denver - Axel Hervelle, Ricky Sanchez, Linas Kleiza
Boston - Gerald Green, Orien Greene
Seattle - Johan Petro, Mickael Gelabale
Washington - Andray Blatche
Orlando - Travis Diener, Marcin Gortat
Golden State - Monta Ellis, Chris Taft
LA Lakers - Von Wafer, Ronny Turiaf
Milwaukee - Ersan Ilyasova
New Jersey - Mile Ilic
LA Clippers - Daniel Ewing, Yaroslav Korolev
Minnesota - Bracey Wright

I'm sure there could be some surprises (and there will be a bunch of college players in it as well), but I anticipate for the most part, these being the guys sent down. Shows what a horrible draft the Clippers had, because they basically have to develop both picks and ready made talent was on the board. Daniel Ewing is a senior and needs to be developed. :whatever:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Here are some other names:

Kennedy Winston, John Lucas Jr., Stephen Graham, Anthony Roberson, Matt Walsh, Sharrod Ford, Alan Anderson, Olu Famutimi, Sean Banks, John Gilchrist, Randolph Morris, Tiras Wade, Jawad Williams, Chris Thomas, Drake Diener, Reggie Bryant, Carlos Dixon, Turner Battle, Glenn McGowan, Omar Thomas, Taylor Coppenrath, Pat Carroll, Dwayne Jones, Filiberto Rivera, Ivan McFarlin, Chuck Hayes, Kelenna Azuibuike, Carlos Powell, Eddie Basden, Larry O'Bannon, Shavlik Randolph, JR Morris, Kevin Pinkney, Pierre Pierce, Julius Lamptey, Darshan Luckey, Kyle Luckett, Drago Pasalic, Keith Langford, Aaron Miles


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

The NBDL will be very entertaining next year......


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> Here are some other names:
> 
> Kennedy Winston, John Lucas Jr., Stephen Graham, Anthony Roberson, Matt Walsh, Sharrod Ford, Alan Anderson, Olu Famutimi, Sean Banks, John Gilchrist, Randolph Morris, Tiras Wade, Jawad Williams, Chris Thomas, Drake Diener, Reggie Bryant, Carlos Dixon, Turner Battle, Glenn McGowan, Omar Thomas, Taylor Coppenrath, Pat Carroll, Dwayne Jones, Filiberto Rivera, Ivan McFarlin, Chuck Hayes, Kelenna Azuibuike, Carlos Powell, Eddie Basden, Larry O'Bannon, Shavlik Randolph, JR Morris, Kevin Pinkney, Pierre Pierce, Julius Lamptey, Darshan Luckey, Kyle Luckett, Drago Pasalic, Keith Langford, Aaron Miles


Wow, unbelievable how much talent went undrafted. What a deep draft.


----------



## Magyarn (Mar 27, 2005)

All of the foreign guys will play in Europe.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

HKF said:


> Here are some other names:
> 
> Kennedy Winston, John Lucas Jr., Stephen Graham, Anthony Roberson, Matt Walsh, Sharrod Ford, Alan Anderson, Olu Famutimi, Sean Banks, John Gilchrist, Randolph Morris, Tiras Wade, Jawad Williams, Chris Thomas, Drake Diener, Reggie Bryant, Carlos Dixon, Turner Battle, Glenn McGowan, Omar Thomas, Taylor Coppenrath, Pat Carroll, Dwayne Jones, Filiberto Rivera, Ivan McFarlin, Chuck Hayes, Kelenna Azuibuike, Carlos Powell, Eddie Basden, Larry O'Bannon, Shavlik Randolph, JR Morris, Kevin Pinkney, Pierre Pierce, Julius Lamptey, Darshan Luckey, Kyle Luckett, Drago Pasalic, Keith Langford, Aaron Miles


You put Drake Diener on that list and not Quemont Greer. You are know my hero! lol


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Magyarn said:


> All of the foreign guys will play in Europe.


I'm not sure about that. Some of these teams are going to have these guys play in the NBDL, because they can monitor their progress, not to mention get them adjusted to living in America and playing NBA style of basketball. Some will stay in Europe, but *ALL*? Very doubtful.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Alan Anderson ends up playing in San Antonio or in Minny.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

I think it's idiotic to even consider Europe. You drafted a guy, you never know when injuries forces you to call guys up, they need to play NBA RULES not FIBA RULES.

NBDL should be smokin' this year. I want live games, dammit!! Lots of them!! :curse:


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Story stating Taft likely to NBDL:

http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/05181/530806.stm


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well if that doesn't light a fire under Chris Taft, nothing will. From potential No. 1 pick to No. 42 in the draft and going to the NBDL. You better get on your grind son and prove you're not a schlep rock.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> Well if that doesn't light a fire under Chris Taft, nothing will. From potential No. 1 pick to No. 42 in the draft and going to the NBDL. You better get on your grind son and prove you're not a schlep rock.



Train wreck waiting to happen.....


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Taft has no post skills at all. The guy is horrible. I had always tried to see why he was ever considered a number 1 pick..... But the NBDL would be a good place for him....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwayne Jones


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

It says you can be optioned there if you have less than two years experience. What players do you think from last years draft might go to the NBDL?

I bet Pavel (Dallas) and Ha (Portland) will both play there.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Here are some other names:
> 
> Kennedy Winston, John Lucas Jr., Stephen Graham, Anthony Roberson, Matt Walsh, Sharrod Ford, Alan Anderson, Olu Famutimi, Sean Banks, John Gilchrist, Randolph Morris, Tiras Wade, Jawad Williams, Chris Thomas, Drake Diener, Reggie Bryant, Carlos Dixon, Turner Battle, Glenn McGowan, Omar Thomas, Taylor Coppenrath, Pat Carroll, Dwayne Jones, Filiberto Rivera, Ivan McFarlin, Chuck Hayes, Kelenna Azuibuike, Carlos Powell, Eddie Basden, Larry O'Bannon, Shavlik Randolph, JR Morris, Kevin Pinkney, *Pierre Pierce*, Julius Lamptey, Darshan Luckey, Kyle Luckett, Drago Pasalic, Keith Langford, Aaron Miles


Pierre Pierce might not be able to leave Iowa. The Warriors actually wanted to draft him second round I think but the judge isn't letting him go. He might just have to keep working on his game until the case is over and punishment is over (obviously he'll do some time).


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> Pierre Pierce might not be able to leave Iowa. The Warriors actually wanted to draft him second round I think but the judge isn't letting him go. He might just have to keep working on his game until the case is over and punishment is over (obviously he'll do some time).


If that's the case, that's a damn shame. If he does time, he's basically got no shot to make an NBA roster. Ah well, the lesson always is to keep it in your pants and leave these females alone. Only will ruin your career.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

For Atlanta, I think both Salim & Marvin will play in the NBA but Morris will probably play in the NBDL if he signs with Atlanta.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I think Louis Williams is going to play a season in college rather than the NBDL.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

sloth said:


> I think Louis Williams is going to play a season in college rather than the NBDL.


I wish, but no. He signed with an agent.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> For Atlanta, I think both Salim & Marvin will play in the NBA but Morris will probably play in the NBDL if he signs with Atlanta.


I thought he was the highschooler that didn't have an agent so since he was taken in the 2nd round he would be allowed to play college ball.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

sloth said:


> I thought he was the highschooler that didn't have an agent so since he was taken in the 2nd round he would be allowed to play college ball.


No. You are probably thinking of CJ Miles, but I hear he is going to sign with Utah.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

HKF said:


> If that's the case, that's a damn shame. If he does time, he's basically got no shot to make an NBA roster. Ah well, the lesson always is to keep it in your pants and leave these females alone. Only will ruin your career.


A shame?

After what he did?

He's a tool. He deserves whatever sentence he gets. And he deserves to be blacklisted by the NBA. I hope he never sets foot in the NBA. Ever.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> No. You are probably thinking of CJ Miles, but I hear he is going to sign with Utah.


Yeah, your right, it is CJ Miles. That is the right way if you are coming out of highschool and you aren't sure where you are going to be drafted. That way if you are undrafted or go in the 2nd round you can go and play in college.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Vintage said:


> A shame?
> 
> After what he did?
> 
> He's a tool. He deserves whatever sentence he gets. And he deserves to be blacklisted by the NBA. I hope he never sets foot in the NBA. Ever.


That's not why I said it's a shame. I said it's a shame, because he wasted all of his talent. There is a difference. I don't like to see people waste their gifts because of lack of maturity or other problems. Of course someone with his background is not good for the league, but it still doesn't mean I shouldn't feel it was a shame. 

It was a shame Len Bias died of OD'ing. Same thing.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I realize that its last year's draft, but I'm pretty sure Miami will want to send Dorell Wright down for a year...


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> That's not why I said it's a shame. I said it's a shame, because he wasted all of his talent. There is a difference. I don't like to see people waste their gifts because of lack of maturity or other problems. Of course someone with his background is not good for the league, but it still doesn't mean I shouldn't feel it was a shame.
> 
> It was a shame Len Bias died of OD'ing. Same thing.


I agree, he could have really put Iowa on the map in terms of respect and recruiting. They had a hot start to the year before they screwed up. Almost gave Illinois their first loss. I think a lot of people from Iowa would probably call him one of the best to play there.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

I think you may see second year man Pape Sow in the NBDL this year. The Raptors gave him some minutes down the stretch, but more playing time is neede for him to improve.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> I agree, he could have really put Iowa on the map in terms of respect and recruiting. They had a hot start to the year before they screwed up. Almost gave Illinois their first loss. *I think a lot of people from Iowa would probably call him one of the best to play there.*


Among other things they can't be uttered on a message board.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Adam Miller said:


> I agree, he could have really put Iowa on the map in terms of respect and recruiting. They had a hot start to the year before they screwed up. Almost gave Illinois their first loss. I think a lot of people from Iowa would probably call him one of the best to play there.


Connie Hawkins played at Iowa...


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Pistolballer said:


> Connie Hawkins played at Iowa...


I know Hawkins played at Iowa, so did Ricky Davis. He's one of the best not the best. I don't know where I'd put Pierce on the all-time Iowa team but somewhere in there. HKF, what are you saying?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Adam Miller said:


> I know Hawkins played at Iowa, so did Ricky Davis. He's one of the best not the best. I don't know where I'd put Pierce on the all-time Iowa team but somewhere in there. HKF, what are you saying?


He is regarded as rapist and is very hated throughout the state. I'd say 95% of that state is against Pierre and would like to see him in jail.


----------



## Adam Miller (Apr 13, 2005)

Yea, the state hates him but they also think he's one of the best players to play at Iowa.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Pistolballer said:


> I realize that its last year's draft, but I'm pretty sure Miami will want to send Dorell Wright down for a year...



Hearing that name still pisses me off...If only he would have went to college for one year....


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

Adam Miller said:


> I know Hawkins played at Iowa, so did Ricky Davis. He's one of the best not the best. I don't know where I'd put Pierce on the all-time Iowa team but somewhere in there. HKF, what are you saying?


sorry, that post didnt sound like I wanted it to. I wasnt trying to point out your inaccuracy (because there wasnt any) I was merely making a statement, unfortunately, I cannot get tone accross the net...


----------



## kentuckyfan13 (Dec 26, 2003)

I seen Pierce play high school b-ball and he averaged 40 ppg. Hes a _Great _ player.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

HKF, I don't think the Celtics will send Gerald Green down. At first, I thought he was going there, but I think it might be best for him as a person if he stays in Boston, atleast in the beginning. I think having Perkins and Jefferson will help him adjust to life in the league and Rivers, having coached McGrady and after Jefferson's rookie year would like to have Green here.

I think Orien Greene and Justin Reed will be our NBDL contributions. Also, just for the sake of wondering, what do you think of Orien Greene? Can he play? He has SG size, but can he defend the two?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> HKF, I don't think the Celtics will send Gerald Green down. At first, I thought he was going there, but I think it might be best for him as a person if he stays in Boston, atleast in the beginning. I think having Perkins and Jefferson will help him adjust to life in the league and Rivers, having coached McGrady and after Jefferson's rookie year would like to have Green here.


If he's going to just ride the pine his rookie year (which he will), why would the Celtics not put him in the NBDL. At least he gets to play against better competition. I don't know, but people seem to think that going to the NBDL is a bad thing. If you show and prove you're ready after a few weeks or month, you'll be called back up ASAP more than likely, because there is nothing more you can learn down there. Kendrick Perskins did nothing his first year. He would have greatly benefitted being in the NBDL. Jefferson was terrific, but I don't think Green will be that good. He's still way too skinny. He's obviously going to be on a weight plan, but he should go down to Roanoke and just play. I think it would benefit his develop and by 06/07 he should be seeing very meaningful minutes with the club, which is the point.



> I think Orien Greene and Justin Reed will be our NBDL contributions. Also, just for the sake of wondering, what do you think of Orien Greene? Can he play? He has SG size, but can he defend the two?


I thought in 2002, that Orien Greene was a terrific prospect personally. He's a legit 6'5 and is strong. He is a defensive player. Think a 6'5 Lindsey Hunter or Bruce Bowen. The thing with him is, he has a horrible looking jumpshot. He needs to go there and fix his mechanics. If he could shoot even a decent (40-42%) percentage from the floor, he'd be a starting point in this league because his defense is outstanding. I think he's a good 3rd guard in the NBA long term. I always thought he looked like a pro player. Will he make it? I'm not sure, but since Ainge drafted him, I think he must see the same talent, because Ainge is one of the best talent evaluators in the business.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

HKF said:


> If he's going to just ride the pine his rookie year (which he will), why would the Celtics not put him in the NBDL. At least he gets to play against better competition. I don't know, but people seem to think that going to the NBDL is a bad thing. If you show and prove you're ready after a few weeks or month, you'll be called back up ASAP more than likely, because there is nothing more you can learn down there. Kendrick Perskins did nothing his first year. He would have greatly benefitted being in the NBDL. Jefferson was terrific, but I don't think Green will be that good. He's still way too skinny. He's obviously going to be on a weight plan, but he should go down to Roanoke and just play. I think it would benefit his develop and by 06/07 he should be seeing very meaningful minutes with the club, which is the point.


I don't think that going to the NBDL is a bad thing, but I'm not sure that I see Gerald Green going there at the start of the season. I think he will end up there at the end, but in the beginning of the year, I think Ainge and Doc will want to keep him around to start to mold him as a player the way that they want. I think Greene and Reed will go first, then one will get called up when there's an injury or a deal.

And thanks for your assessment of Greene. I only read DraftExpress' report, but I was really hoping that the C's would grab him at 53, and I am glad they did.


----------



## Mecca (Jul 3, 2005)

Yaroslav Korolev should go to the NBDL for us to see that if he's the BIG thing that Mike Dunleavy has been saying about.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> If he's going to just ride the pine his rookie year (which he will), why would the Celtics not put him in the NBDL. At least he gets to play against better competition. I don't know, but people seem to think that going to the NBDL is a bad thing. If you show and prove you're ready after a few weeks or month, you'll be called back up ASAP more than likely, because there is nothing more you can learn down there. Kendrick Perskins did nothing his first year. He would have greatly benefitted being in the NBDL. Jefferson was terrific, but I don't think Green will be that good. He's still way too skinny. He's obviously going to be on a weight plan, but he should go down to Roanoke and just play. I think it would benefit his develop and by 06/07 he should be seeing very meaningful minutes with the club, which is the point.


Perkins' rookie season was a lost season. He was under a coach who didn't want to develop youngsters and all he wanted his players to do is shoot 3s. If Doc Rivers was here in Perkins' first year, he would have had a better rookie season. On the other hand, maybe his body wouldn't be where it is now.

Jefferson benefited from having a coach that actually wanted to teach him and play him. Unlike O'Brien. 

I don't think the NBDL is bad, but IMO it should be for long shots. Like for a player that the team doesn't have the time to develop (Milicic, Perkins [rookie year]), while the Celtics have got one of the best coachers for teacher young players and are not in a hurry anywhere.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You misinterpret me. If you're a rookie and you're not going to play more than 10 minutes in any game, what sense does it make for you to be on the big club, if you're not good enough to be a consistent contributor to the team? If Gerald Green is going to be sitting on the bench getting DNP's, it doesn't make sense to keep him on the big club, when the NBDL is there for him to play. 

I don't get why people think their players going to the minor leagues is a bad thing. How many rookies come in and set the league on fire. 4-5 a year. Most take till the end of the season to contribute. Maybe if you put them in the NBDL, they could show more sooner.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Whoever Detroit drafted is a lock for the D-League... :laugh:


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> You misinterpret me. If you're a rookie and you're not going to play more than 10 minutes in any game, what sense does it make for you to be on the big club, if you're not good enough to be a consistent contributor to the team? If Gerald Green is going to be sitting on the bench getting DNP's, it doesn't make sense to keep him on the big club, when the NBDL is there for him to play.
> 
> I don't get why people think their players going to the minor leagues is a bad thing. How many rookies come in and set the league on fire. 4-5 a year. Most take till the end of the season to contribute. Maybe if you put them in the NBDL, they could show more sooner.



I actually did understand what you said, but what I'm saying is, is that Green will be better off to sit on the bench and practice with NBA guys, as well as have the support of the whole Celtic staff throughout the season, then he'd be if he spend his first year in the NBDL with one Celtic coach.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If he's not going to be playing (in the games), I wholeheartedly disagree.


----------



## SignGuyDino (Apr 30, 2003)

Methinks he'll play 20 games to start, barring injuries to anyone on the Celtics.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

aquaitious said:


> I actually did understand what you said, but what I'm saying is, is that Green will be better off to sit on the bench and practice with NBA guys, as well as have the support of the whole Celtic staff throughout the season, then he'd be if he spend his first year in the NBDL with one Celtic coach.


I disagree as well. In practice, he may become better at all the skills involved in a game, but that doesn't mean he can actually put it all together in a game situation. Playing in the NDBL will allow him to improve his skills and his in-game abilities. I'm sure Darko is light-years ahead skillwise compared to two years ago, but he has taken a step back in game situations it seems.

As someone who grew up watching hockey and their minor league system, I'm a huge advocate of these new D-league rules. I think it will do wonders for the development of players and for the product the NBA puts on the floor.


----------



## T.Shock (Feb 11, 2003)

Players only get worse when they don't play in games. You need to have a feel for the pressure and the changes of pace and the physicality. High schoolers who sit the first couple of years never develop and never mature into good basketball players. Kobe, KG, T-Mac all saw good amounts of minutes their rookie seasons. Either give Green 10-15 min a game or send him to the D League to be a star.


----------

